# '99 Window Regulator Fix



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

The driver's side front window all but fell out last Sunday when my daughter rolled it up. The plastic track clips had finally given way. After doing some research, I decided to brave the 100 degree temps and head out to the local pull a part as they had a '98 there a month ago and I thought I might pull a regulator and motor for a quick change out. The '98 was gone but I found a '98 Jetta with a manual regulator and decided to take a chance. Pulled it, got back to the house, disassembled the Passat door to get the power regulator out and much to my surprise I was able to use the plastic track clips from the manual Jetta regulator to repair the power windows on my Passat. $15 for the part and about 1.5 hours of time for what was going to cost me over $80+ and several days wait for a new apart. Hope this helps someone else as these do seem to fail with time.


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had the same problem, just with my passenger side door, I bought a new regulater, it was only 50 bucks, so not to bad, but my question is if it pulled out of the plastic tracks once wont it happen again? with my regulator it came with metal clips, so would you think about going with the metal one's in the future?


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

It happened on a Sunday afternoon and I needed to fix it quick. I have never seen the pieces that attach to the regulator cable and move the window assembly up and down in anything but plastic...but if I could find them in steel I would buy a set for the next occurance!


----------

